# Legendary Haunt Tour 2015



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

It's official, the 2015 Legendary Haunt tour will be coming to 13th Floor Chicago, Wisconsin FearGrounds and Statesville Haunted Prison. More details to come soon... 

www.legendaryhaunttour.com


----------

